# Be carefull a new scam going around



## david918 (Dec 4, 2009)

This clever scam is taking advantage of older men. Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc., but this is the first warning I have seen for men. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it. This will only become more commonplace as the holidays approach. A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Lowe's, Home Depot, or Costco customers. This one really caught me by surprise.


Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you, or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking 20-something girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping into the trunk. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to MacDonalds.

You agree and they get into the back seat. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen Oct 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th,17th, 20th, 27th, & 29th. Also Nov 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 28th, three times last Monday and very likely again this coming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage of older men! Warn your friends to be vigilant.

BTW...Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found cheaper ones for $1.99 at K- Mart and bought them out. Also, you never will get to MacDonalds. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth to Lowe's, Home Depot, and Costco.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## LRG (Dec 4, 2009)

My wife told me to be careful.

She can not believe that the gentleman above never figured it out the first time.

SHIT-my wifes a red head -hahahahaha


----------



## JTM (Dec 5, 2009)

lolol


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Dec 5, 2009)

That'a just funny.  Now where is that Home Depot in College Station again?


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hippie to the rescue Bro. LJ!!! I just put up a sign in our pasture that says Home Depot!! Come on down, and park in the lot. I'm still waiting, but like fast cars, one will come along sometime during the shift 

P.S.
Had a GREAT time the last couple of days. (NOT at Home Depot though)


----------

